# Splints voyage to 100kg



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo all,

I took 3 months out of training this year and boy were the effects bad anyways I been back for 2 weeks and already gaining well.

I started at 70kg and last time i weighed myself a week and a half ago i was 71.5kg so the bulk is going well. Im 5ft 11 by the way at 18 years.

My bodypart split is as follows.

Wednesday - Back/Triceps/Calves

Friday - Chest/Biceps/Calves

Saturday - Hams/Quads

Sunday - Shoulders/Traps/Calves

Today I shall be hitting back/tri's/calves

Ill go for 4*Deadlift, 3*Barbell Rows, 3*Cable Rows, 3*Dumbbell Rows

Close grip bench press for tri's and rope pull downs. About 6 sets total.

Calf raises on a smith think ill try 180kg today at 6-8 reps.

Food wise, i have a shake in the morning with 1 egg whole 4 egg whites 1 1/2 scoop of whey, peanut butter, 100g of oats, 3/4 pints of milk and a banana.

I get a little crappy with my diet at times but post workout 1 egg whole 4 egg whites 2 scoops whey and pint of milk and 5g of extreme creatine (just going on as it arrived today)

After workout in say an hour I will eat about 2 cans of tuna with noodles.

About 2 hours after that some chicken breast and brown rice and perhaps some boiled veggies.

About 2-3 hours later same again.

Make myself a shake before bed usually 1 pint milk 1/2 of whey 1 egg whole 4 eggs white and some peanut butter.

Hope you check back every now and again to see how I am doing the long term goal is 100kg. My milestone is to hit 80kg by sept/oct/nov time.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

good stuff buddy looking forward to reading


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good luck dude-

hope you keep ya journal going-

you`ll be as big as lashley in no time!

it`d be nice if alot more members ran journals-

especially the competitors(a year round one) :idea:


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> it`d be nice if alot more members ran journals-
> 
> especially the competitors(a year round one) :idea:


Ok I wil start....

4:45pm - Left work

5:20pm - Picked up kebab

6:00pm - rendezvous at pub for essential lubrication

12:45am - left "said" pub

6:00am - Woke up in pub grounds


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right good news guys my workout was quite productive and I did a weigh in and now I am at 73kg. I am really happy with the weight gain.

Especially seeing as on non - training days I dont really even follow the diet at all.

Will be working on that however and will help me to keep gaining even more.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent log so far splint,

you got strong calves !

i'd leave the milk in the post workout shake out, you dont want slow releasing proteins at that point.

85kg by xmas !

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Ok I wil start....
> 
> 4:45pm - Left work
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

casein from milk wont actually slow the release of protein by any significant amount to have any real negative effect this is another widely overstated proposition you get in bodybuilding.

search Emma-leigh and appropraite words at IMF and theres some good info on there.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Shoulder/Traps

Routine im doing is as follows with 3 sets per exercise.

Dumbell Shoulder Press

Upright Rows

Dumbell Lateral Raises

Dumbell Front Raises

Bent-Over Lateral Raises

Dumbell Shrugs

6 more shoulder sessions with this routine until I decide on new routine for shoulders I am going to do. Was good workout had my old partner back so I got a push.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a little update, workouts were good all week did some good lifts and pushed hard in fact very hard all week!

Diet is ok on some days but not on others I have a lot going on right now so im trying to balance it out with life etc.

However the weight is going up and I am only a few kilo's off becoming 12 stone.

And I got surnburned today!! Garrrhhh!!

Thanks

Splint


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right I did chest/biceps/calves today!

And im trying out some different things in my routine now as I have been back to gym for 2 months now and its time for change!

Biceps im increasing the weight a fair bit I must say but not doing as many reps but im not too worried as I do feel like I am getting a good strength surge and im not doing some pansey 2-3 reps more like 5-10.

Worst thing was I wanted to do the bicep curls machine and there is some middle aged-old dude there and im like whilst your resting can we do sets (as you know most people are cool with that and dont mind) this guy has to be troublesome and goes but I just started but im like whilst your resting. So to take the time I go on a leg extension machine then he goes ah fine have the effing thing! I really wanted to deck the bastard I was nice and polite as I always am!!!! Anyways nevermind totally off topic

Chest was descent got some descent flies in kept with 10-12 reps and hit 10 sets and one drop set.

Bench Press

Smith Machine Inline (did the dropset here) I can incline bench more then I can flat bench wierd or what!!

Then I hit some flies I am planning to increase the weightload next week. Gonna do a 5k bump up on db's so to 22.5kg.

Calves were brill im learning so much about them and how to work them properley (i.e. dont need a s**t load of weight just a full range of movement -- bah we live and learn  )

Trying out some new hybrid training where I do calf raises then use a plate do some raises on my toes then on my heels did this 3* each no rest- so smith raise then right onto plate to do both exercises.

Looking to the future!!

Im hoping for the Download festival next year (june) I can be at the end of my cut then so I look superb in a tank and I can the tattoo I really want on my back (need big ass lats first). And im picturing myself at about 82kg cut with 10% bf.

Im upto 75kg at the moment so 5kg gain with half assed dieting which aint too bad imo!!

Did a bit of posing to see how my body is shaping up and here's how im rating it at the moment!

Chest - Size is coming on but bit of gyno 

Biceps - 14 inches at the moment and shaping up (pleased)

Triceps - most improved area and at certain angles look great.  All credit goes to close-grip bench press and rope pulldown routine its the dogs bollocks!

Traps - Upper its coming back, middle getting more and more defined, lower lower bit starting to appear more with right poses.

Shoulders - ohh baby liking these

Quadriceps - Good size and shaping

Hamstrings - muscle starting to grow on inner bits which I am happy with

Calves - Big but lots of fat around that lower area.

Wrists - I do pretty much f*all for these but they are improving with bicep curls when I get that burn.

Abs - Dont really work them and im bulking so im a little fat down there.

Right thats me over! Back to work!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right I missed training yesterday due to the fact that I was up for like 40 hours because I had 2 assignments due on the same day so I missed training but I did get some sleep 16 hours..

So to make up im doing Gary's Routine for 2 days.

Was pretty good tbh and I have changed just calf raises to hybrid training instead as I think its just better for calves as they have to be hit differently then the rest of the body.

No heavy lifts really as the weight goes downward to that really slow set (which fu**ing kill at 50% of the weight off, wtf? who knew tol... works though!

Im gonna change my diet for 2 weeks to no carbs pretty much and I am going to do training 3 days a week 2 days just being cardio, the cut will be over on 3rd of july as thats when its my old schools leavers partys (havent seen some of them in 2 years so I gotta show em who's the business!)

Peace

Rob


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok training has not been great lately but I have been rather busy partying and just having fun! (Gimme a break I just graduated from college) and no one has any stress anymore. So im having my fun. The chicks love feeling my arms and hell even the guys lol!!

Im still doing garys routine and I am making some nice strength gains I must say so I am going to continue doing it.

Diet mainly consists of veggies and healthy foods as I am drinking alot so I kind of want to balance s**t out.

And I have switched to soy milk!

Peace

Robbie

I AM GOING GYM NOW TO CATCH UP!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

didnt realise you were doing garrys routine 8)

did something similar last year and it worked well.

nothing wrong with a full body routine at all!

cool!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah I have been doing it for a few weeks. I like the strength gains.

I overtrained shoulders though today as I did barbell presses then I forgot that I did them and went and did dumbbell shoulder presses. This ended up affecting my tricep exercise and I was unable to even do a 3rd set as it just hurt to much (listen to the body know when to stop).

This week I am going to chill out a bit let me body recover and train and get into a good sleep pattern.

Peace

Robbie


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok update time!

For the last month I have trained only 3-4 times, ok ive been partying etc and drinking unspeakable amounts!

But now its back to bulking!

And also my weight is actually up most of which probably fat but what the hell im a stone closer to my target! So just 3 more to go till im 15 stone!

Will be doing chest and biceps tonight!

Peace

Robbie

x


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right im at uni now!

And signed up to my uni gym! Its pretty good for 100 quid a year! And its only 1 minute from my house!! (booyah score)

hit chest and bi's today was descent! Getting back into training after the last 3 months which has been a drunken haze!!

Will update

Peace

Splint


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good to see you dropping by Rob, hope you have a wicked time at uni


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Stepped on some scales the other day and it said 80kg.

Not bad me thinks considering lack of training and good dieting! Probs mostly bodyfat but doesn't seem to look it that much though!

Will keep updated

Peace

Robbie


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right im weighing in at 77kg now!

As you already know I been pretty slack with my training!

Far too much drinking etc...

Thats why march is my no drink month... doing milk thistle to celan my liver as it happens as well!

Hit chest/bi's last night! (Bench is dreadful now.... I reckon it should get up pretty well in about 5-6 weeks time! I reckon its because I haven't worked out shoulders like at all! But biceps were quite good last night! Starting to use cables more.... get good pumps out of them and I tihnk they can be quite effective!

Gonna hit shoulders today as they are well over due a workout! Will do traps as well and some calves!

Ive decided I can only eat when I can and feel like it.... so keeping it clean but not really focusing on cutting and bulking kinda thing!

Anyhoo will try to update more often!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right update time!

Current stats

184cm (6.05ft)

77kg was 74kg 5 weeks ago

15% bf (I reckon)

Mode = Bulk

Training has been going really well recently! Im doing weights about 4 days a week! And im training pretty hard most of the time!

I deffo need to push more though and really push myself to the max, which I dont feel im doing enough of!

Im lifting the heaviest weights ive ever been doing!

Really need to add cardio into my training, I reckon 2-3 times a week should be fine as im bulking, just to try and keep the body fat in check! And also to help with strength gains and to help the good ole heart!

Im eating pretty descently on week days where i very between 5-8 meals a day.

Im avoiding all drinking on weekdays as im training most of the time.

However on weekends thats my going out times and I allow myself to drink on fri/sat.

I often train on sat and sundays as well!

Will update more!

Peace n Grease

Robbie


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

How things go at the moment.

Ive gotten taller in a month lol......

185cm (6ft1)

76KG

13% I reckon

Mode = bulk/off lazy days as well all do

Well I been training rather well over summer.

Ive seriously cut down the drinking to a max of 2 days a week. This will be dropped to about 1 pretty soon, and im gonna do a 1 month no drinking w/milk thistle month soon!

Im lazy on the cardio I maybe do 1-2 runs in the morning in the park.

Weights wise things are going well.

Im hitting gym 4 times a week.

Routine goes a little something like this

Sunday = Back/Triceps

3 Sets Lat Pulldowns

3-4 Sets Deadlift

3 Sets of either cable rows/t-bar rows/db rows

3 sets close grip bench press

3 sets skull crushers

may do some cable work instead so id get rid of one of those exericses.

Monday = Legs

3 Sets Lying Leg Curls

4 Sets squat

3 sets hack squat

3 sets calf exercise (whatever im feeling)

Tuesday = Chest/biceps

3 Sets flat bench

3 sets incline bar/db press

3 sets flies/cables/decline exercise

2 exercises at 3 sets each, doesn't matter what with biceps its all genetics anyways

so bicep curls/preacher curls/hammers/cables even throw in concentration curls

may do incline bicep/hammer curls

wednesday =rest

thursday = shoulders/calves(sometimes), i believe in more exercises for this body part

3 sets db press

3 sets db front raise

3 sets db lat raise

3 sets upright rows

3 sets bent over lat raises

3 sets shrug

Food wise.

On a good day ill eat pretty well.

Multivitamins + Flaxseed Oil Caps

Total of 500g chicken split over 3 meals, and enough rice lol!

Meal 1,

3-4 wheetabix + whey shake + creatine + dextrose and ill throw in a banana

Meal 2,

Chicken + Brown basmati rice, salad + healthy beans thrown in

Meal 3,

Chicken + Brown basmati rice, salad + healthy beans thrown in

Train + Lucozade sport drink

Meal 4,

PWO Shake, Extreme Performance Whey + Creatine + dextrose

Meal 5,

Chicken + Brown basmati rice, salad + healthy beans thrown in

Meal 6,

Tuna + Noodles, or bread and cottage cheese, generally something worthwhile

Meal 7,

Extreme Performance Whey w/milk + banana

Bed

Lifts go much better

Stop pussy footing around on smith squats and now been doing free weight squats. was only doing 60kg squats now ill warm up on that and maybe finish on around 125kg

deadlifts go well averaging around 90kg going upto 120 for a couple of reps, gonna gun for more pretty soon!

gonna be going on an animal m-stack pretty soon just for 21 days, will post to say how that goes!

peace n grease

splint


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Been training very well and dieting pretty alright on the whole!

im up to 81.5 kg

so thats 5.5kg bulked up so far, im gonna keep bulking until april of next year where I hope to reach about 90kg

not doing any cardio (I know I know)

body fat looks about 14-15%

might proud with how im doing, and shall keep going strong


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

splinter said:


> Stop pussy footing around on smith squats and now been doing free weight squats. was only doing 60kg squats now ill warm up on that and maybe finish on around 125kg


LOL!!!!!!!! some of the top pro's use the smith machine for squats mate, as it can help put more emphises on the hams and glutes. Also the smith machine allows for better form.

Always do what you feel suites you best, simple really.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ali M said:


> LOL!!!!!!!! some of the top pro's use the smith machine for squats mate, as it can help put more emphises on the hams and glutes. Also the smith machine allows for better form.
> 
> Always do what you feel suites you best, simple really.


The smith machine is the worst piece of equipment known to man. Its utter utter s**t. It doesn't allow for better form in fact its the total opposite and absolutely ensures poor form as its a totally unnatural and restricted movement.

For example you bench press in an arch not a vertical line. Its also a nice short cut to injuries. The unnatural movement and the 'support' reduces the development of stabilising muscles. When you then proceed to a more natural movement your body has not developed adequately to cope. A quality weightlifting exercise mimicks a natural movement, the biggest criticism of upright rows for example is that they do not. Please don't use the smith machine.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I hardly use the smith machine nowadays, the 2 I have at my gym are somewhat angled.

But again, I rarely use the smith nowadays.

Pretty much free weight all the way!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> The smith machine is the worst piece of equipment known to man. Its utter utter s**t. It doesn't allow for better form in fact its the total opposite and absolutely ensures poor form as its a totally unnatural and restricted movement.
> 
> For example you bench press in an arch not a vertical line. Its also a nice short cut to injuries. The unnatural movement and the 'support' reduces the development of stabilising muscles. When you then proceed to a more natural movement your body has not developed adequately to cope. A quality weightlifting exercise mimicks a natural movement, the biggest criticism of upright rows for example is that they do not. Please don't use the smith machine.


Interesting post from YG.

I don't like upright rows with a barbell as they hurt my wrists - doing them with a cable or dumbells however was fine.

I used to Smith Squat as there was no access to a Squat Rack at the gym.

Both Ali and YG were correct in their own way. You can get a correct ROM on the Smith and it can be used to good effect when done properly, but the ROM is different to Free Squatting.

Don't forget - the Leg Press is very much an up-down movement.

I can do 160kg for reps on the Smith, and 192kg for a double, but I'm currently struggling with balance at 160kg when Free Squatting.

Machine work in my opinion is definitely different to free weight / bodywork work.

Its almost as if you can just get better on a given machine without making vast amounts of progress on the Free Weight / Bodyweight exercises.

Where as if you train the Free Weight / Bodyweight exercises you should also increase your ability on the given machine.

Lat Pulldowns vs Chins being a prime example.

To combat the up-down of the Smith they invented the Jones: Bodycraft Jones Lateral Smiths Machine - Multigyms - fitness equipment at Powerhouse Fitness


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

ROM and correct form are very different.

You can do a heavier weight for a fuller range of motion on the smith but what does that tell you. Your stabilising muscles have developed no where near as well and you now cannot balance with 32kg weight less than your smith weight. Thus your core isn't strong enough to be squatting that and your overall development has not been as good.

A leg press is a straight pushing movement and mimicks a natural movement much more so than a smith squat. But I take your point which is why I don't do them


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo smith machines suck for most exercises...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> ROM and correct form are very different.
> 
> You can do a heavier weight for a fuller range of motion on the smith but what does that tell you. *Your stabilising muscles have developed no where near as well and you now cannot balance with 32kg weight less than your smith weight. Thus your core isn't strong enough to be squatting that and your overall development has not been as good.*
> 
> A leg press is a straight pushing movement and mimicks a natural movement much more so than a smith squat. But I take your point which is why I don't do them


Fully agree with the above. Which is why I joined a new gym just to train legs as they had a squat rack 

Saying that the 160kg balance issues are when I've gone below parallel - I feel as though on the 'drive' upwards I'm going to fall backwards.

Think I've said it before, but when I do squat, I'm trying to squat as deep as possible (almost ATG, but not quite) without worrying too much about the weight involved and going for reps.

I'll get Pikey to see if he can spot any obvious errors in my form tomorrow.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> imo smith machines suck for most exercises...


Agreed. Only use them when you need to.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well when you get the chest only people in the gym, is often when you have to resort to a smith.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thought id update.... should really do this more often.

Well my shoulder and chest are looking quite good, still got 2 more months of no cardio. Some come april its cut time, get the abs out! Bout time they got some appreciation and see some sunlight!

Strength is pretty much gone leaps and bounds since I last posted.

Benching 100kg 4 reps, which im well happy with. Squatting 140kg pretty easy like.

Been doing the gary full body split for 6 weeks now with my own modifications!!!

Will be writing up a new split soon, based on some of the suggestions i received from pikey and what i want to do.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm guess ill update.

Training is going ok, could be better though! (but due to crazy commitments its hard to train 4 days a week) but i make do!

Weighing about 82kg which is near the heaviest i been. However, lost alot of strength since my last post. Hopefully it should improve once things are more routine training wise.

Need to shred off some more fat on the stomach is its summer time!

Arms looking good though so its all good.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

A year later he updates....

Weighing about 86kg (182cm) now... biggest ive ever been! Things going pretty well, harbouring a bit of fat on the stomach.... but everything else looking big 

Strength wise, its all on the up too! Hoping to incline db chest press 40's in 2 weeks


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Again it's taking me over a year to update this thing.

Training goes well, im now doing cardio after each weights session, so keeping the fat in check.

Arms looking quite trim, 4 abs visible... probs say im about 12% bf tops.

I think my measurements last time i did em... chest 41 inches, biceps 15 inches, calves 16, neck was around 17. @182cm... weighing only about 82kg atm.

Over the last year I actually took 5 months off gym would you believe, helped with my tennis elbow though; received physio then once it had all healed up was back in the gym. So been training for 6 months solid now... n certainly did induce some changes as my body as you can imagine had gone down the shitter in my 5 month off period.

Just to note... was preachering 20kg plates on each side for 6-8 reps... not half bad for my measurements if i do say so myself! Bit of a preacher machine haaaaah! I think it was the injury what sort of induced my tennis elbow... certainly the wrists splint pain! So im tackling it hard!

My diet is somewhat horrific to be perfectly honest... I blame summer mode (any excuse for being lazy), but after bestival next week... summer is over! So time to get down n dirty n sort out my diet.

Gonna commence t-bullets sometime soon, once I properly know how to do all the pct; as im hearing all these conflicting reports on when to do the nolva etc.. I've never done roids/ph's before so should be interesting!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome dude.

re - the wrist splints on the preacher, I did a session with a mate ages ago now and did all his exercises and it was first time doing preacher curls with an EZ bar and let me say nowhere near 20's each side!...more like 20kg inc the bar lol and it ruined my forearms, particularly my right arm - I couldn't do any Bicep bar work after and that got me onto DB's ever since. I won't ever touch that piece of equipment again.

The bullets are v. interesting. Like you I have never done any Steriods or form of steroids like PH's but I am looking into it. Have you looked at M drol? (SD clone)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im so lost with all these pro hormones... there's a million out there, clones of clones blah blah!

Isn't mdrol the second ingredient in bullets?


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Enjoyed reading this journal splints! I started at 18 at 69kg, (now 21) so can relate to your training. I look forward to seeing your T-bullets results too, ive got myself some, just waiting to get back to uni for a nice 4 week stint where my training/diet can be spot on!

Good work so far!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

splinter said:


> Im so lost with all these pro hormones... there's a million out there, clones of clones blah blah!
> 
> Isn't mdrol the second ingredient in bullets?


Pretty much I think yeah, both are SD based aren't they? With Mdrol being just SD. Only reason why I said M drol is I have seen it quite cheap, but I'd imagine the bullets will be similar priced with our discount and could be arguably better. I did look at the first ingredient of the Bullets and that according to my search is Max LMG...which tbh I had never heard of. It'd be interesting to hear why those two PH's where chosen for the product imo.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

To keep it simple... im just going to consider it superdrol on nitrous.

When I do start it... for one week ill do just one cap a day, for weeks 2-4 ill do two caps a day.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Havent trained for a week due to having gone to a festival and needing a break.

But, back in the gym today and have commenced t-bullets! Will be doing one cap a day for a week, then upping to two caps a day for the remainder 3 weeks. Also, this is my first time using any form of gear.

Using alongside

Red Rice Yeast + CoQ10 (+ additional CoQ10)

High Strength Omega 3's

Extreme Pro-6

Multivitamins

Milk Thistle

Cod Liver Oil

Magnesium + Calcium

Extreme Kr-Evo

Extreme Lean-R (for 2 weeks, then switching to EPH30+)

Glucosamine HCL

Can't remember what else on the top of my head.

Have taken a blood test last week, and will take one the day after finishing the cycle, then another one a month after doing PCT on Nolva. It should be interesting to see the impact it has on cholesterol/liver etc..

Watch this space.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Measured my biceps today, 16 inches.

Now, either in the past i've been measuring wrong (i've been reading guides and watching videos just to make sure lol) or ive just managed to measure where peak oedema has occurred, or it could be the bullets.

Either way I prefer my ak47's compared to the barrettas years ago.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Overall size gone up a bit, looking good!

Been sweating like a mofo, but end of summer heatwave me thinks has something to do with it!

Did a shoulder session yesterday.

Upright rows with a smaller bar, I think its 15kg... had 20kg on per side 3 * 8

Haney shrugs 3 * 8

Front cable raises 3 * 12

Reverse cable extensions (forearms) 3 * 12

Bench support small bar wrist curls 3 * 12

Gonna start doing forearms regularly, as I have been neglecting them dearly.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Stepped on the scales today... weighing 86kg, I think that's the heaviest i've been! Looking good all round.

Gonna hit up chest and triceps, and 45 mins cardio later on.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohh youre getting hot to are ya?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Was getting a little sweaty... found my shins to hurt a little bit on the treadmill whilst doing an incline power walk.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Been of bullets 2 weeks now. My shins were hurting today and only managed 6 mins on incline walk.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've gone off lean-r as I think this was exacerbating my sweating.

It's usually in the morning I seem to sweat most after I get out of the bath.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Also today I did...

Chest + Triceps + Cardio

DB Presses (10kg warmup 12 reps)

30kg 12 reps, 35kg 10 reps then 8 reps.

Incline Presses 27.5kg 3 sets 12,10,10

Incline flies 24kg x 10,8,8 then drop set with 10kg for 7 reps.

Skull Crusherss 40kg x 12,10,10

Dip machine, not sure on weight it just has numbers... but I eventually put it on the bottom weight... FOOKING LOT I TELL YOU! Range 6-10 reps over 3 sets.

25 mins cross trainer

20 mins incline walk


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Been of bullets 2 weeks now. My shins were hurting today and only managed 6 mins on incline walk.


You back on the ammo then London????


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Na franki, the ammo is long gone. 2 weeks ago. And im still benching 90kgx6,


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d really suggest 1 a day splint


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Most of the literature ive read (can you call web stuff literature lol?) says first week 10mg of superdrol, followed by 2-3 weeks of 20mg superdrol.

No expert on the megavol stuff at all, but ive read that people take doses of upto 120mg a day.... considering im only doing 60mg, should be alright me thinks.

Im not really showing any side effects at the moment, and coming of fat burners has reduced my sweating + im taking all the precautions for my cholesterol + liver etc... also water intake has increased vastly.

Tomorrow will officially be the two week mark. Im hoping I can somehow make it to 90kg, thing is im not really eating tonnes of carbs as I dont want lots of extra fat storage. Watch this space for sure.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So today had myself a hard training session.

DB Presses

Incline DB presses

Ez bar pullover then press (lying down)

DB Pullovers

Ab work till failure on various exercises.

Tricep dip machine

Cable pushdowns

20mins cross trainer then 20 mins slight incline walk.

Solid session, think im gonna make training working out abs inbetween bodyparts a new thing; really wanna get a strong core which will of course help to support heavier weights in squats.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Trained legs today in a different gym... need it as mine sucks for legs.

Seated leg extension x 3 sets upto 95kg (max it could go) 10-12 reps

Lying leg curls x 3 upto 55kg 10-12 reps

Squats, 50kg x 12, 100kg x 12, 140kg x 10

Front squats 60kg x 10 (1 set)

Standing calf raises 3 * 12

Various ab workouts after!

10 mins cross trainer, 20 mins incline walk.

Good stuff all round. Could deffo lift alot heavier, may try 160kg squat next week.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So today is my last day on the ole bullies! Happy with the changes induced whilst on them. Will be getting my bloods (fasted) tested tomorrow and posting before and after comparisons, I know Cal n Young Gun will be interested to see pathological differences.

Tomorrow will commence Nolva + Trib.

Final weight, 85kg, lost some weight over the weekend (it was a bit of a mad weekend to say the least).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ummm you what dude?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ummm you what dude?


You've lost me cal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I know Cal n Young Gun will be interested to see pathological differences.


well YG will be lol but i`m not that sure what you mean..

we all know orals do you no good...is that what you mean?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I remember in a previous comment you made on a different topic I think you were interested to see the impact the bullets had on cholesterol, liver function etc...

Unless im mistaken?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Decided that for the next 6 weeks im going to do a full body split 3x a week. Using regression like on the garilla routine. Did it a couple years ago, worked well. Main aim is to increase strength which I have found doing this kind of routine. So start at a weight, max 8 reps out, drop 10%, do 10 reps then drop to 50% of the original weight and do a slow set 4-2-4 (sec intervals). One day I may do say... flat bench press then the next session I may opt for decline instead.

Example day would be a little something like this. (Variety of exercises, choosing one per body part).

Bench press/Decline/Incline

Standing military press front or Back / Barbell shrug

Squats (can substitute with front squats) / Leg Press / Lunges

Lat pulldown / Cable Row / Barbell Row (avoiding deadlifts atm due to back strain)

Close-grip bench press / Rope pulldown, tricep pushdown

Preacher / Barbell curls / Eccentric heavy preacher

Calf raises

Variety of ab exercises.

40 mins cardio post.

Having about 2 days rest on average, depending on my schedule.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh tbh splint i thought impacted cholesterol levels etc were a given..

thats why you dont stay on too long or too often..

did you do 2 a day all the way thru then?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

1 cap per day 1st week.

2 caps per day for the remainder 3 weeks.

If I was to do again, only 3 weeks.

I thought with all the cholesterol support I was on it would of negated the effects of my HDL cholesterol dissapearing into the abyss, apparently not.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

splinter said:


> 1 cap per day 1st week.
> 
> 2 caps per day for the remainder 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


so what were your LDL & HDL levels before & after?

and did you monitor your blood pressure throughout?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Had my blood pressure taken only once, it was fine.

HDL went from 1.25 nmol/l to 0.27 nmol/l

LDL went from 2.20 nmol/ to 1.60 nmol/l


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Was looking at what the levels should be.

LDL should be less than 3 and HDL should be more than 1.

With total been no more than 4.

So your good cholesterol did take a bit of a nose dive.

Think I might get tested again.

Last time my LDL was 4.2!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

After my pct done is im getting another blood test.

Im all too aware of what cholesterol should be etc as I work in a hospital.

The ref ranges you have might be different to the ones we use though.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

what should they be then? read that the british heart foundation like to see LDL as low as 2? and the british overall average is like 5.6!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

The way the flash on the screen at work, will have bad results say highlighted in red and good ones in green. However, you'll find that the ref ranges might not be the same as some text books etc..

Im sure for cholesterol they are going to be pretty similar values. Im not at work so cant see what are values should be, can see on monday.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So ive switched up to training weights 2 sometimes 3 days a week. Bit like what cal does but with some minor modifications.

8-12 reps instead of 6-10 though.

Inclusion of a seated cable rows.

2 exercises for Biceps

Dips = weighted

Squats (can be front squats), spitfire has showed me one legged squats, which I may include after front squats.

Shall see how I fair with this, gonna try do cardio on the days im rest except for the days after going out. Dont like training when im hungover or what not.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So gym sesh yesterday was decent, was me spitfire and our pal graham.

Wide grip pull ups x 2

Lat pulldowns, reducing the weight set by set x 3 (couple of drop sets)

Lat pulldown machine (this one really works the lats) x 3

Partial deadlifts, x 3 sets (60, 100, 110kg) 10-12 reps. (under suggestion from crazycal)

Shoulder presses x 3 (30kg x 2, 12kg x 1) 10-15 reps

DB Shrugs x 3 (30kg - 10-12 reps)

Abs, 4 exercises, 1 set each

Cheeky sets of cable rows at the end.

Need to order up some supplements soon, as im running low. Extreme whey/pro-6/kre-alk and other bits n pieces.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Run out of whey protein.... order doesn't arrive till tomorrow.

I surely will go catabolic... good bye muscles

on the plus side, had a good training session today, squats, db chest press, dips, barbell curls, db curls and 40 mins cardio (uphill power walk + x trainer).


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

To be resurrected???


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ha ! No pressure

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Did delts today.

Went in small, came out swole.

Winning.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

And he's back in the game!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

And developed a charlie sheen complex!..lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

